
Mass Exodus of SF - tadeegan
https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-sf/article/2020-San-Francisco-exodus-is-real-and-historic-15484785.php
======
techslave
> It should be noted that San Francisco had an unusually low inventory
> relative to other large cities prior to the pandemic. Historically, the
> ratio of homes for sale relative to total housing has been a quarter of what
> New York's was.

the article is totally about percentages. 1->2 = 100%. poor framing, for
clicks, if you ask me.

------
sushshshsh
Amazing what happens in big cities when the job opportunities disappear, rents
don't come down, and fun things are forcibly closed.

------
erik_seaberg
> The San Jose metro, which like the city of SF is dominated by tech workers

Is this true specifically for homeowners? Last I looked it up, only 7-12% of
bay area residents work in tech, and I think a lot of us rent.

~~~
dilyevsky
Maybe in terms of recent home sales otherwise you’re most definitely on point

------
chris123
Bad news

